# he has changed !



## justmoi (Jun 26, 2012)

hi;
i really dont know where to start .. so i will start from the beinging..
iloved this man since the moment i saw him .. he was gentel nice funny and really loved me .. we have dated for a year then got engaged for 3 mounth and we are married for 5 years now with 2 beatiful children ..

2 years ago my husband decided to move back to his country .. becouse he wanted to stared a project with his friend .. wehn we arrived he found that this firend was trying to steal his money!!
we have benn lots lots of problems finatialy ..emotionaly .. physicly and even mentaly becouse i was this close to be go cazy really!!

i was supportive i never asked him for much ..never tried to nag .. i tried to fit in although it was hard becouse i had to learn new language and new culture!! it was really really hard .. and i was doing my best ..
but the best its not enoough for him ..
recently he is unde ahuge amount of pressure but he isbeen ln this stiuation since we arrived here .. he has changed totally changed !!
he humalte me infront of people .. he hit me few times b4 he promissed not to do it again and yes he didnt for vey long time now .. he doesnt respect me or show me love at all .. he lny wnats me when he want sex .. then he is nice .. 

i tried to talk to him he always says that is becouse i aml under pressure and its all be couse of you!!! 

i dont know how its becouse of me i never told him to come back !! actully i told hil go first to test the water then we will follow u .. he took alote of bad decsions that affected our life in huge way !! but stll he blames me for evey thing .. i talked to him tonieght and i told him again every thing in my heart .. he said u pesses me off when u dont put the food in freidge like iam telling you!!!
and i was choked i told these are selly things he said no it shows no respect that wy i dont treatu well .. try to do what i want for a week and u will see howi am gonna change .. he didnt apologise for anything he siad that hurt me or any thing he did .. it was always me me .. i love still love him but actully i considre divorce now becouse i dont feel safe with him .. i dont feel like i can express myfeelings without being emotionally hurt ..
i swear i do what every woman and wife do .. i am a very good cook and my kids are really well behaved and my huse is always clean and every bosy loves me even in his family .. i dont buy or ask forto much for myself .. i am smart and he knows that becaosue we used to work togather ..
and he is not abad husband too !! he always try to take care of us but i cant be with some one who looks down on me.. just dont know what to do .. i feel like damged now ..really dont know what to do with him .. i feel like this man doesnt love me anymore .


----------

